# problemas con auto estereo de cd



## juan luis diaz de leon (Nov 24, 2005)

ops: Hola quisiera si alguno de ustedes me puede indicar que es lo que tiene mi auto estereo es de cd pero cuando meto el cd se escucha que el laser hace el moviemiento para llegar al principio del disco y se enciende el laser pero el motor que hace girar al disco no gira y por consiguiente no detecta el disco que le hago???? ayudenme por favor. ops: [/color]


----------



## Altronics (Dic 17, 2005)

mira lo que tendrias que hacer  es tratar de limpiar el lente y debajo de el con un palito para los oidos luego pruebas pero si no funciona trata de aumentar la ganancia del laser


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 27, 2005)

el aparato es SONY???
yo tenia una radio de esas ke salieron como hace 8 años ... un SONY FX GR no se cuanto... la cosa es ke un dia dejo de leer discos compactos.... y era por lo mismo que te paso a ti
el lente y too lo que tiene que ver con la optica estaba impecable.... pero no detectaba los discos porque el motor no giraba... como que se demoraba en darse cuenta el equipo que no podia reconocer el disco sin girar.... por lo que los rechazaba como 50 segundos despues....

intenta verificando si el motor no tiene algun cablecillo cortado por ahi.... o con un tester ve si hay tension en los terminales del motor cuando trata de leer el disco....
sin duda el problema es el motor o el driver de este mismo


----------



## fili (Feb 2, 2010)

pues mira no soy experto en este tema pero me ha pasado algunas veces que no termina ni de entrar el disco cuando lo saca en ocaciones no giran los discos y lo que me ha funcionado es que el lacer se atora y con mi mano ago girar el motor y lo deslizo un poco hacia atras y hacia delante y listo el problema se me resuelbe


----------

